# Septum piercings



## miles89 (May 18, 2013)

What do you think of them?

..With small rings like the ones in the pictures, nothing huge.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Good, good.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I think it looks dopey -and at first glance I always think something's falling out of their nose.


----------



## Szeth (Jul 5, 2014)

I used to not like them too much, but then I started watching these vlogs of these cute Jamaican twins with septum piercings. Now I kinda dig them.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Some people can pull them off. Others can't. I like them on some people.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I can think of other places that would be worse to put a hole. Pretty much like getting your ears pierced.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

They're cute but not for me. 

Now something like this I could totally get into..


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

To each his and her own, I would never get piercings or tattoos, but I know of attractive people who have them and I don't really judge anyone based on it. Though personally and stylistically I think septum piercings tend to look a little... out of place? But if it makes someone feel better, how could anyone ever possibly be discontent with that?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

eugh. Reminds me of cattle.










Unless you want someone to put a rope in it and lead you around, please don't.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


> eugh. Reminds me of cattle.
> 
> Unless you want someone to put a rope in it and lead you around, please don't.


Oh, is that what they are for? I just assumed it was what the cool cows were into. Semi serious. Thought it was just accessorizing their cow.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

scooby said:


> Oh, is that what they are for? I just assumed it was what the cool cows were into. Semi serious. Thought it was just accessorizing their cow.


Well it's either that, or they're REALLY into BDSM.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Not my thing. I'd prefer the natural look.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> eugh. Reminds me of cattle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:idea


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't really like them on anybody. I like eyebrow, ear, and lip piercings way more.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

I don't want one but on another note, I once had an operation because I had a deviated septum.


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)

I think there are some people who look nice in them and others who don't. Kind of like with any hair color or article of clothing.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

diamondheart89 said:


> Unless you want someone to put a rope in it and lead you around, please don't.


That is exactly what I think about when I see a girl with septum, hooking a leash to it and walking her home. Hot.

I wonder if I could use that as a pickup line sometime, maybe on the hottie behind the counter in hot topic


----------



## Szeth (Jul 5, 2014)

diamondheart89 said:


> eugh. Reminds me of cattle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I guess you shouldn't pierce your ears either, unless you want someone to put a tag on them like cattle? Septum piercings look much better on people than they do on cows, I don't think most of us defer to cattle on what piercings to get or avoid :b


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Szeth said:


> So I guess you shouldn't pierce your ears either, unless you want someone to put a tag on them like cattle? Septum piercings look much better on people than they do on cows, I don't think most of us defer to cattle on what piercings to get or avoid :b


I'm fine with ear piercings, I just have an irrational fear/hatred of septum piercings. :b


----------



## Szeth (Jul 5, 2014)

diamondheart89 said:


> I'm fine with ear piercings, I just have an irrational fear/hatred of septum piercings. :b


Aww, that makes you prejudiced then. Fine be that way, I think all piercings are acceptable... except bridge piercings, everyone knows how stupid those are.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Szeth said:


> Aww, that makes you prejudiced then. Fine be that way, I think all piercings are acceptable... except bridge piercings, everyone knows how stupid those are.


:yes

Word.


----------



## 505473 (Jul 26, 2014)

I think they look cool.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I prefer nose studs and lip rings.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

One of my favorite fictional characters rocks 'em.. No issues here.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

They're dumb. My brother had one in the middle like that bull picture above. It looked absurd. Good luck getting a good job with that thang.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Not for me but I like them on other people.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I've always preferred the horse shoe jewelry opposed to the ring one. But either looks nice as long as it isn't too big. I really love septum piercings, and I would get it myself, but I don't think I could pull it off.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

What's the point of them exactly? Other than the rope thing.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

typemismatch said:


> What's the point of them exactly? Other than the rope thing.


You can use it to hang your keys from it. Or that's how I utilize my septum piercing, anyway.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> You can use it to hang your keys from it. Or that's how I utilize my septum piercing, anyway.


Ah, so when you're running around crazy looking for your keys, you can have that moment when you realise they were right under your nose the whole time.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Turns pretty girls into Ugos .  
Ears ar ok but noses and face not for my taste .


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

typemismatch said:


> Ah, so when you're running around crazy looking for your keys, you can have that moment when you realise they were right under your nose the whole time.


Exactly! :idea


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

I like them.


----------



## Fairykins (Nov 5, 2014)

Septum and nose piercings are cute. I really like the horse shoe type rings.


----------

